# Stopping goats from eating the bark off my fruit trees!!



## BittyRed (Mar 29, 2014)

Any suggestions on how to keep goats from eating the bark off of my fruit trees???? They've killed a couple of young trees already, but my other, well established trees are doing fine so far. . . but as a preventative measure, does anyone know if Bitter Apple spray or cayenne pepper spray might be a good deterrent? Really at a loss and looking for some good advice. :worried:


----------



## SugarBush Farms (Apr 19, 2012)

Cayenne pepper may help though the will probably go right back at it after it rains unless your persistent. Probably the best would be to put woven wire fence around the base of the trees to keep them away from them.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

wrap chicken or like wire around tree several times, it has worked for me for years! Goats, horses, cows, elk, deer and almost anything that will eat my trees!


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

There is nothing in the world that will keep a goat off a fruit tree other then wrapping it with some kind of fencing. I suggest chain link.


----------



## BittyRed (Mar 29, 2014)

*Thanks!*

Thanks everyone for the suggestions! I'll give the chicken wire a try. Your help is much appreciated!


----------

